# Kempton Park After show Pub Meet (At Thames Court )



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok we are trying again, and this time I am listening to people that know the area :blush:
We need.
1) pub that served affordable food all day 
2) large car park
3)large beer garden
4) not too far from venue



So far the best that has been put forward (going on reviews, their facebook page etc) Is the Kingfisher in Chertsey (thank you fishboy) 
It is, how ever 15 minutes drive from the show and although the food I am sure is delicious it may be a little pricey for some, but having said that, other than that it seems spot on.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

It is a toughy isn't it! I've done a real good search and the immediate area around the show seems pretty devoid of any suitable places! Its even a black spot for a harvester! lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Crownan said:


> It is a toughy isn't it! I've done a real good search and the immediate area around the show seems pretty devoid of any suitable places! Its even a black spot for a harvester! lol



Having to admit fishboy was right is tougher :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I would still recommend you check out The Phoenix.

They do reasonably priced pub food but you'd need to check if it's all day.

It doesn't have it's own carpark, but there's street parking in The Avenue and two public carparks a couple of hundred yards along the road.

It has a riverside beer garden.

It's a 2 minute drive or approx 10 minute walk. Leave the racecourse and cross the road, walk down The Avenue, at the end of The Avenue it's on the opposite side of the road. 

Tel is 01932 785358 if you want to phone and sound them out.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sunbury is full of pubs, however it lacks pubs that meet the requirements. Mainly the large car parks and beer gardens.

Ashford has a Harvester which is a fair size, and is only 5 maybe 10 minutes drive with traffic. Its on the London Road near Stanwell.

The only other largish one i can think of is The Running Horse in Sunbury, its on the way to Feltham.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Graham said:


> I would still recommend you check out The Phoenix.
> 
> They do reasonably priced pub food but you'd need to check if it's all day.
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham, But a car park is important, some of us will have animals to check on every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

In that case I think you may struggle to find one that ticks all the boxes, this area has dozens of pubs, some of them really good, but I can't immediately think of one that satisfies all your requirements.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Graham said:


> In that case I think you may struggle to find one that ticks all the boxes, this area has dozens of pubs, some of them really good, but I can't immediately think of one that satisfies all your requirements.


The Kingfisher in Chertsey does :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

All except #4, it's too far for anyone who isn't in a car, it was also suggested that the food may be too expensive for some. 

For anyone who's driving then the choice is limitless, and there are far better pubs than The Kingfisher to choose from.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Graham said:


> All except #4, it's too far for anyone who isn't in a car, it was also suggested that the food may be too expensive for some.
> 
> For anyone who's driving then the choice is limitless, and there are far better pubs than The Kingfisher to choose from.


I expect the vast majority will all be car bound, you just happen to live close enough to walk?

There doesnt seem to be anypubs close by that fit the bill, and personally I would deem the Kingfisher as fulfilling #4, as its not far at all.

Every after show pub meet so far has required a little driving to get to


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Bloody hell people! I turn my back for 5 mins and you're all worshipping me as a deity :whistling2: :lol2:

I just plan to go wherever everyone decides initially for a drink but then i'm heading off to the kingfisher after with whoever wants to come as it's near home and i can walk back after a few more pints!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I expect the vast majority will all be car bound, you just happen to live close enough to walk?


I won't be going to the pub afterwards anyway so it makes no difference to me if it's in walking distance or not, I'll be going to my favourite local pub as I do most Sunday afternoons, and I'll be rowing there! 

It's important to some people though and proximity is one of the four criteria mentioned, I would have thought perhaps the _most_ important one if you want the pub meet to be open to all?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Graham said:


> I won't be going to the pub afterwards anyway so it makes no difference to me if it's in walking distance or not, I'll be going to my favourite local pub as I do most Sunday afternoons, and I'll be rowing there!
> 
> Wow! Thats fantastic! Sounds like bliss! :2thumb:
> 
> It's important to some people though and proximity is one of the four criteria mentioned, I would have thought perhaps the _most_ important one if you want the pub meet to be open to all?


Well, its the biggest show in the country, its its first one, and people will be coming from all over the country in cars. Like I said, every other after show meet has always required a short drive and are always well attended.

At the end of the day, there are no suitable pubs within walking distance, or so it would seem. The original choice in Sunbury was 25mins walk!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Bear in mind that although the kingfisher has a decent sized car park, it can get fairly full at weekends, as any decent pub can, and I think we'd probably get kicked out if people started whipping out snakes etc......

I say we start off in any old rubbish pub close by, and whoever wants to move on can move on. To be honest, the kind of pub mentioned in the previous thread probably suits most people on here perfectly :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's fightin' talk round these parts!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Wow! Thats fantastic! Sounds like bliss!


It is, and funnily enough it's not far from Kempton_ if you're in a car_, does great food, has a big riverside garden with dozens of tables, a carpark...

Check it out Welcome to The Weir Hotel Home Page


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Graham said:


> It is, and funnily enough it's not far from Kempton_ if you're in a car_, does great food, has a big riverside garden with dozens of tables, a carpark...
> 
> Check it out Welcome to The Weir Hotel Home Page


Looks lovely! And the distance is about the same as the kingfisher


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Graham said:


> It is, and funnily enough it's not far from Kempton_ if you're in a car_, does great food, has a big riverside garden with dozens of tables, a carpark...
> 
> Check it out Welcome to The Weir Hotel Home Page


looks lovely !


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Only reason I didn't mention it earlier is because I thought it'd be too far, it's only on the opposite side of the river to the other pubs I mentioned but there's no way across for pedestrians.

I know the owners quite well and they are animal people, see their big dog Barney at the bar in one of the photos.

Oh and the food, on Sundays it's traditional sunday lunch until 4pm, after which they revert to their normal menu until about 9pm.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I suggest Shepperton? There's a cluster of pubs, hotels, restaurants and a smashing curry house all in a tiny little square, plenty of car parking and a nice quiet area. 

There's also the World's End and The Railway Bell in Hampton.

I live in Upper Halliford, just down the road, so I can scout local places out, if it helps.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Parking in Shepperton Square itself is very limited though, and although there's the public car park down the road people want somewhere where it's close enough to check on their animals.

I'm not sure if any of those pubs have much in the way of gardens either do they?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm quite liking The Weir Hotel actually, or the Kingfisher


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Graham said:


> Only reason I didn't mention it earlier is because I thought it'd be too far, it's only on the opposite side of the river to the other pubs I mentioned but there's no way across for pedestrians.
> 
> I know the owners quite well and they are animal people, see their big dog Barney at the bar in one of the photos.
> 
> Oh and the food, on Sundays it's traditional sunday lunch until 4pm, after which they revert to their normal menu until about 9pm.


are you planning popping by in the next day or so ? you could run us all descending on their doorstep past them ?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I doubt I'll have time, but give them a ring and explain what you're intending to do, I think as long as they are expecting it it should be OK. They may think there'll be lots of wierdos with enormous snakes sitting in their garden frightening people away, and any pub is going to have a problem with that, so just make it clear that isn't going to happen.

You could mention that one of their regulars has recommended the pub, it might help, just don't tell them it was me as that might not!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

The Thames Court in Shepperton - Pub Home & About Us

Dont know if this has already been mentioned (or whether they appreciate hordes of reptile enthusiasts,but used to be a cracking venue with a huge car park that i frequented in my youth, (the pub,not the car park,well sometimes...:whistling2


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The only thing I'd say about the Thames Court, which is otherwise an OK pub, is that it always seems to take for ever to get served at the bar, and the wait for food when they're busy is even worse!

They were taken over by a chain a few years back, who also own the Kingfisher, and since then it seems to have gone steadily downhill. More than once I've seen people demanding their money back having waited over an hour for food and needing to leave.

It used to be one of my favourites when we moved here 8 years ago, a convenient place to stop for a drink by the lock, and it's a real shame what's happened there because service aside it's still a nice pub, they just don't seem to be able to get their act together and never have the staff to cope at busy times.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

What ever is decided on, I am hoping very much to be there on the day, and will have the entire back seat free, which seats 3 slim, or 2 average size persons. It is an estate and so should house most buys from the show too.

Mo.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Maureen Collinson said:


> What ever is decided on, I am hoping very much to be there on the day, and will have the entire back seat free, which seats 3 slim, or 2 average size persons. It is an estate and so should house most buys from the show too.
> 
> Mo.


I hope you behave yourself then Maureen at the Pub:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

kato said:


> I hope you behave yourself then Maureen at the Pub:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


Oh Simon, do I have to?????????????? That's no fun. 

I have an excuse for my behavour any way. I'm getting on, and talking from experience here, the older I and my friends get the more childish we get too. :Na_Na_Na_Na: It makes up for all of the boring years of having to be a mature grown up. It will be your turn one day and you will understand why it is so, but until then please don't inflict it on me.

Chas says Hi, and is looking forward to seeing you. 

Mo. x


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Has anyone phoned the pub yet?

Liz


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't get there cos car's still not on the road  Anyone got £650 I can borrow?


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Maureen Collinson said:


> and will have the entire back seat free, which seats 3 slim, or 2 average size persons.



Or 1 standard sized forumite, or 12 Purpleskyes :lol2:

Edit - Or Ash and as many men as he can squeeze in.............


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Has anything been decided yet? I'll be leaving tomorrow AM and may not have internet access to check before Sunday.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

I assume by the silence that no suitable Pub or Inn has been found for tomorrow, or is there still something maybe in the pipe line??????????

Mo.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I have just phoned the Thames Court.. They have a big enough pub garden and will be expecting us.. 

Liz


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice one Liz. :2thumb: Just spotted this in time as it could be my last few minutes on line now until after the show.

Many Thanks, and wishing you one of your better days tomorrow.

Mo.x


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I have just phoned the Thames Court.. They have a big enough pub garden and will be expecting us..
> 
> Liz



have you got a post code at all?


----------



## kimg (Jan 15, 2010)

*after kempton*

hi was just wondering if the pub meet after the show is for every one or just the people with tables :blush:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Thames Court, Shepperton, Middlesex, TW17 9LJ - pub details # beerintheevening.com

It's a pub, so anyone can go there!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

kimg said:


> hi was just wondering if the pub meet after the show is for every one or just the people with tables :blush:


 
Everyone .. the more the merrier....


I want to meet more people


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll have to try and work out who you all are, I've only ever met one or two people off the forum and don't have a clue what most of you look like, and I doubt anyone would recognise me either!


----------



## kimg (Jan 15, 2010)

*show*

looking forward to meeting new people to it our first show


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Yey, *saves pub address*















Oh, I spose I better get the address for the show too eh? :hmm:


----------

